# Trouble installing fusefs-ntfs. BROKEN Does not compile on other than i386/amd64



## aurora (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello

while trying to install sysutils/fusefs-ntfs to FreeBSD 8.2 Mac mini PowerPC,

`# make` is OK but during `# make install` I've got this error:


```
fusefs-ntfs-2011.4.12_1 depends on file: /usr/local/modules/fuse.ko - not found
Verifying install for /usr/local/modules/fuse.ko in /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-kmod
fusefs-kmod-0.3.9.p1.20080208_7 is marked as broken: Does not compile on other than i386/amd64.
```

Trying *make* in /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-kmod results in the same error:


```
fusefs-kmod-0.3.9.p1.20080208_7 is marked as broken: Does not compile on other than i386/amd64.
```


As far as I know, make compiles everything, so why can't it compile here? How to install fusefs-ntfs on this PowerPC Mac mini?

Thanks.


----------



## tingo (Aug 29, 2011)

The message tells you that the port maintainer believes that the port is broken somehow, even if it compiles. Therre can be many resons for that.
However, if you want to try to compile it you could always try with 
	
	



```
TRYBROKEN=YES
```
 in your make line.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2011)

Keep in mind that loading a broken kernel module can (and probably will) result in panics.


----------

